# Unreliable Data Signal?



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

first off, i started rooting about a year ago, but i do not know very much about it. i have a charge running tweaked 2.2 and pbj (newest) and i am having a very irritating problem. i live in auburn, al, a 4g lte area and until recently, i have had a reliable data connection. but recently, i have been having an issue where the 4g icon and signal will be there, then go out for about 10 seconds only to stay for about 10 more seconds and dissappear. i went to verizon and bought a new sim card for $3 and am still having trouble with this. do i need to flash the radios with an updated file? thanks in advance!


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

very interesting as i been having similar issues didnt even know that you can purchase a new sim


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have this problem at home (lansing mi) but I am in Vegas for a week and it's been doing this, very frustrating when your browsing or on Facebook. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes those data cycling seems like it is a hardware problem and other times more than likely just Verizon's network. If your not on the newest update you can try that and see if that helps. I would assume it is probably just Verizon if you weren't having any issues previously. I know I have had rock solid connection on my Gnex for about a month now and all of a sudden in the last 2-3 days I have been having off and on data cycling.

On a side note not sure if you actually asked to buy a new sim card, but if you did I would just "ask" for a new sim card. I have switched sim cards at least 5 times and I have never had to pay for one. I know they have a fee in the books, but it seems like they rarely ever charge it. If anything just point out the issues that you have been having and that you think a new sim card might fix it and they should give it to you free of charge.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Well it's only in certain areas in auburn. Like at my apartment, I have a rock solid connection, but on campus it's spotty. As far as the SIM card goes, I thought I had messed it up from flashing the phone with it in too much. And I'm not on the fp5 radio, I'm still on fp1 waiting for dwith to release tweaked 3.0


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

wdswds said:


> Well it's only in certain areas in auburn. Like at my apartment, I have a rock solid connection, but on campus it's spotty. As far as the SIM card goes, I thought I had messed it up from flashing the phone with it in too much. And I'm not on the fp5 radio, I'm still on fp1 waiting for dwith to release tweaked 3.0


you can still flash in the FP5 radio/kernel on tweaked 2.2 to see if that makes a difference. look for the files in the NINJAROM thread.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

i ended up flashing ninjarom and stock fp5, the issue solved itself. also solved an issue where android system was eating up 60% of my battery and keeping it awake all the time. thank you very much!!


----------

